# My horse photography



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Just wanted to share these pics...






























































































Thnx or watching!
Shall I keep this thread updated when I have new pics?


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Totally update it.

I love the dun. Is it a mare/gelding/stallion?


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Phantomstallion said:


> Totally update it.
> 
> I love the dun. Is it a mare/gelding/stallion?


He is a 2 year old PRE stallion and is going to be trained to be a showhorse


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Good shots! LOVE the last one!!


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! You have skill. Very pretty shots!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice work. I like the white horse best.


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful pics!! Don't horses make the best subjects?


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

These are beautiful! You've really got an eye for this!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

very nice what camera do you use?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love them!! I think they all are outstanding!!!


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

beautiful! definitely keep updating


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

wow super pretty haha keep updated please


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Beautiful! Put more, put more!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

xXEventerXx said:


> very nice what camera do you use?


 
A Canon EOS 1000D


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

I just adore all the different textures your've captured in the one with the horse in the water - truly stunning, is the sort of thing I'd get blown up big and mounted on canvas or wood for the living room - a really interesting photo!


- the meerkats are just too precious !! you really do have a talent


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i love the 6th one and the last one!!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

o nice i have a canon T1i upgradingto a 70D soon i think


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

Great pix! I recently added you on FB in case I dont get to keep up with the updates here. The white horse has a precious smile on him!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Fluffy meercats!!


----------



## Whitney13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Your pictures are great!


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful! Great eye!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love that last pic of the zebra 

Deffinatley keep it updated


----------



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

lovely shots! I especially especially especially LOOOVE!!! The Golden one with the black mane. I love pictures 5, 8, 9!!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

3 more of the white andalusian stallion:


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

And the bucksin:


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Still love the buckskin/dun the best.


----------



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

Phantomstallion said:


> Still love the buckskin/dun the best.


Me too! My favoritest favorite, seriously a real beauty!!!  I loove that horse!!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha, you should see him when he's grown up...
He's now just 2


----------



## Rebbiehorse299 (Mar 28, 2011)

great pictures where did ya take these pictures! they are beautiful!!!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm in love! I love all these horses but those black and white ones make me jealous; I'm not nice when I'm jealous


----------



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

Visibre said:


> Haha, you should see him when he's grown up...
> He's now just 2


He's just two?! The buckskin?! Omg!! Seriously, I really want to see its grown up pictures, What is its name and gender? Probably a male, right? Give it looooottsss of hugs and kisses from me!!!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

sana said:


> He's just two?! The buckskin?! Omg!! Seriously, I really want to see its grown up pictures, What is its name and gender? Probably a male, right? Give it looooottsss of hugs and kisses from me!!!


Yep the buckskin is just two 
He's a stallion and is going to stay a stallion haha
I know the owner pretty well, she's one of the best tricktrainers here in holland.
The horse is called Llevado


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

sana said:


> He's just two?! The buckskin?! Omg!! Seriously, I really want to see its grown up pictures, What is its name and gender? Probably a male, right? Give it looooottsss of hugs and kisses from me!!!


Same!!! Only 2?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Also kisses


----------



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

Visibre said:


> Yep the buckskin is just two
> He's a stallion and is going to stay a stallion haha
> I know the owner pretty well, she's one of the best tricktrainers here in holland.
> The horse is called Llevado


Haha! I would love to actually touch that horsey, because he's such a beauty


> Same!!! Only 2?!?!?!?!?!?!?! Also kisses


haha!! Yea, so surprising, I think he looks older than 4 or 4.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I'm going to see llevado saturday and sunday again, I could bring my camera?


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Visibre said:


> Well, I'm going to see llevado saturday and sunday again, I could bring my camera?



Don't you dare go without it.


----------



## paintedreddy (Mar 31, 2011)

These are beautiful! I'm a fan of the second horse .. and your avatar photograph


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

These are absolutely gorgeous!  I love the first one, and the dun. The picture in the water was beautiful as well. Good job.


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

OMG that mane! That mane! *stutter* I'm in love.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

paintedreddy said:


> .. and your avatar photograph


Yeah same!!!! Do you own her/him?


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Phantomstallion said:


> Yeah same!!!! Do you own her/him?


 
The horse in the avatar is my showpony Silke


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Visibre said:


> The horse in the avatar is my showpony Silke


I absolutely love the horse in your avatar


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ow'd u train him to do that, please tell me as i want to teach my own pony the same


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am fashionably late to this party. But you take gorgeous photos, well done!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Visibre said:


> The horse in the avatar is my showpony Silke


Love the name. Is he a Purebred?


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

She is a purebred welshpony 

I made some more pictures of the bucksin Llevado this weekend 













































Me playing with him:










I didn't bring my good objectives with me, because I actually was there because I had to groom her friesian horse on show


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Visibre said:


> She is a purebred welshpony
> 
> I made some more pictures of the bucksin Llevado this weekend
> 
> ...



Gorgeous!!!!! Although that's no suprise:lol::lol: You are so lucky.


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

That buckskin is so beautiful! (=


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

WOW them pictures are amazing. Keep them coming


----------



## sana (Mar 26, 2011)

I love this set of pictures!!!!! <3 <3 <3 So priceless and gorgeous! I LOVE THE SILHOUETTES!!!!!  <3 <3<3


----------



## LivingtoRide (Mar 25, 2011)

wow your amazing!!!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

LivingtoRide said:


> wow your amazing!!!!!


I know right!?!?!


----------



## LivingtoRide (Mar 25, 2011)

i wish i was that good!!! did you teach yourself?


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there gonna be more?


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Phantomstallion said:


> Is there gonna be more?


I agree I want to see more of this beautiful photography.


----------



## LivingtoRide (Mar 25, 2011)

purplefrog55 said:


> I agree I want to see more of this beautiful photography.


ditto...


----------



## FirecrackerHoney (Apr 10, 2011)

The last photo is my absolute favorite!
What camera do you use?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

They are gorgeous!!! Love the grey one!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Has she fallen into a black hole?


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep hahaha

no I have a very busy time atm, I've did some shows with my horses and went to some meetings from another forum...

I'll pick up photographing very soon, 1 may there's a big fotomeeting here in holland, I'm in the organisation of it all but I'll bring my camera hahaha


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

OK. I know what you mean


----------



## QHa (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice Photos!


----------



## Hya (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow ! Your photos are beautiful !  
Horses are amazing ! Are they yours ?
A friend has an stallion like the first horse (the black horse), this horses are fabulous


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

NO the horses aren't mine 

Good news!
within a few hours I'll be photographing some stallions in a awesome nature area


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^Thats awesome!! Love seeing all of your photography! Cant wait to see more!!


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

Love the pics!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

The photoshoot went awesome!
It was a great day, I wasn't an legal photographer there, but I was organisation, so I gave myself an OK to photograph hahaha

The whole group: I'm the person left from the friesian, in the black and pink sweater haha


Gypsy vanner stallion 'Geromino'


PRE stallion 'Baron'


Miniature horse 'Matchonito, they call him macho' and the dutch warmblood Ull


some of the photographers at the 'race' hahha


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Love it!  That stallion is just *gorgeous*!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Machonito!






And one of Geromino


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

IT helps you have gorgeous models..... nice pictures


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

I am in love with Macho.


----------



## calfboy (May 1, 2011)

The pictures are so beautyful that I just shead a tear!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

They are so so beautiful!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

a few more of baron:






and me riding baron!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

You look at home on him


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

I feel at home at every horse haha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Me too  Its a special feeling to ride a horse as beautiful as that^^.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

thats so true 
this was also a real dream horse:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Absoloutley beautiful! I need to invest in a good camera and become a photographer! It seems like you get to ride all sort of horses!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Hahaha, I just know a lot of people here in holland with awesome horses 

Investing in good contacts is more important


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ive always wanted to be a photograher! I might think about it when Im older. I also draw as well so I could probably combine them together somehow...


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

make pictures and draw the horse thereafter?
I wish I could draw haha, but I truly suck at it


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yep  lol 

Im good for my age.....


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

how old are you then if I may ask?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I am 15


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

hehe, I'm 17 in three weeks


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Serious!? And look where you are! Trainign trick horses! My mare bows, counts and we are planning on trying the spanish walk.


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

thats great 
Well, I have to make my own road and its heavy somethimes, but its alot of fun haha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It would be fun


----------



## purplefrog55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm 17 in 26 days ;]


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Madd


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL! I've heard of the spanish walk. It's really impressive.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh wow, I'm in love with the spanish walk...
...and Geronimo...
...and the buckskin....
...and Macho...
...and the Frisian...
...and every other horse you take pix of
...I think the world wants more


----------

